# Spanish Massacre



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out to Pensacola Pier this morning after visiting yesterday also. First,I took my 12 year old out Sunday to catch his first Spanish. After a while,he was hooked!! His first Spanish came up to the deck at 13 1/2"!! He was really excited and made me take it home so he could eat it. Well, by the time we went home, we only had three keepers. Got home, cleaned them and made plans to go back today and get some more fish for the rest of the family.

Got there this morning around 9:15 with my Brother-in-law, and it was on!! We left at 12:45 after catching at least 40 Spanish!! We kept 1/2 of them, released the other 1/2, donated 2/3 of thosewe kept to my brother-in-law's firehouse (volunteers) and kept 6 for the family. Largest one was around 22".










One of the funnest, best fishing days for us in a long time. We ended up even in our competition to see who could catch the most. We also had one bluefish and two yellow tails (ouch!)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, kid had to be stoked.

Do a search for ceviche.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch....kids love that non-stop action...heck, i love that non-stop action!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you! Getting your son turned on to fishing will pay big dividends in the future. Those leatherjackets have some nasty venom in those little fins. Those 22" spanish are really nice fish, they make for some great eating.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Great day for sure. Who won the competition?


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

It ended up in a tie. We each caught about 20 fish.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Landlocked: What were you using to catch these suckers? Gotcha plugs? If so,which colors were working the best? thanks!


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice catch!

my favorite way to cook them is cut them up in little nuggets then dip in an egg wash and zatarans fish fry with a lil extra spice of your choice and fry them up and have a ton a cheese grits!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotcha plug - they were being very picky!! The one they liked the best was the small silver, red head, no tail.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Skin, filet and trim ALL the red meat out.

Cut the smaller ones (under 18" FL)filets intostrips (4 or 6 for each fish) and bread for frying. My kids cal them 'fish fingers ;-)

The larger ones are GREAT grilled. I like to use baskets as the mackerelmeat is flaky and will break apart turning on the grill without a basket. Baste with Italian dressing or butter/garlic powder& lemon pepper.

Glad to hear the younguns having a good time with them. They 'hooked' me over 35 years ago and I STILL enjoy catching them! When prepared correctly, they are EXCELLENT eating!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Spanish are great eating... first cut out all the blood lines and little bones in the middle and skin your fillets.... Take your boneless, skinless fillets, cut them in chicken strip size pieces and marinate in yellow mustard for about an hour. Give them a quick dip ina milk wash, flour with Zatarains Crispy Southern and fry them, you won't believe how white the meat is and how good they taste! Serve with cheese grits or make some fish sandwiches!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Two other suggestions on cooking.

1. Filetand leave skin on. Put in zip lock with low sodium teriaki marinade and seal with no air in the bag. Leave in fridge for 45 minutes to an hour. Grill in fish basket over low heat for a long time (20 min.) until the teriaki carmelizes.

2. Slather with danny's bald headed BBQ sauce (available at Publix) and BBQ in fish basket. Baste as you go. (This really rocks with Grouper too)


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

nice!

thats so cool that kid got his first spaniard...a proud day in every fathers life!



:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How'd they taste?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice mess 'O Macks! :clap:bowdown


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Now that is a great catch of Spanish!! I know you and the kid

had a great time. Well done!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Tasted AWESOME!!! Thanks for all of the input. I'll be going back next week for more!!


----------

